# Texas Ranger long horn super info



## Arrington (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,  I just acquired this ranger muscle bike over the weekend.  I don't know much about them.  I am really into the ballon bikes and this bike came with the deal.   Just curious of age and value.  I see stingrays all the time, didnt know about this one.


----------

